# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  цены 90-х годов (конкурс)

## Катриниус

*помогите, может у кого-то есть наработки, сколько стоил хлеб, водка, мясо, бензин, молоко и.т.д*

----------


## Kozachello

По правде говоря, нам нужно готовиться вспоминать цены на нашу работу 2004-05 гг. :Tu: ...

----------


## Volodя

*Катриниус*,
 разищите в яндексе прас-листы 90 годов...


> По правде говоря, нам нужно готовиться вспоминать цены на нашу работу 2004-05 гг....


Дай, бог , чтоб мы за буханку хлеба не работали...:frown:

----------


## IRENKA

Кое-что есть. Главное начать, а там гости сами включаются - только успевай конспектировать:smile: Они  такое вспоминают, мама дорогая!
*ЦЕНЫ В СОВЕТСКОМ СОЮЗЕ*

Хлеб пшеничный, «кирпичик» на 750 граммов: утверждено 36 советских копеек

Хлеб круглый с шапочкой 20 коп, кирпич серый 13 коп, круглый 22 коп

говядина 1-й категории 7 рублей за килограмм

куры синие 2-50 руб, куры бройлеры – 3.20

минтай обезглавленный, обходился советским гражданам максимум в полтора рубля за килограмм

вареная «Докторская» - обходился тогда в два с полтиной за килограмм.

бутылочка пива тогда стоила 35 копеек

Водка. Классическая ее цена в советское время, как известно, 3 рубля 62 копейки за пол-литра

Кефир – 7 копеек за пакет и 9 копеек «Таллиннский»

Сахар -  78 копеек за кг

Соль – 6 копеек кг

Кино. Самый дорогой билет на вечерний сеанс - 50 тех копеек,детский дневной – 10 коп

«Комсомолка», «Известия» или того же «Труда» как раз и составляла три копейки, остальные газеты по 2 коп.

Советский цветной телевизор стоил 650 тех рублей

Стипендия советского студента-отличника - 50 тех рублей

Проезд на метро, автобусе и троллейбусе тогда обходился  в 5 копеек трамвай – 3 коп

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Я провожу вот такую викторину.
Викторина к юбилею.

Приготовить фанты-

1.	   Что можно было купить на 1 коп?  
(стакан газводы без сиропа, спички)
2.	  А на 2 коп?         
(позвонить из телефона-автомата)
3.	   3 копейки? 
(газвода с сиропом, тетрадь, проезд в трамвае)
4.	       5 коп? 
(булочка, проезд в метро, автобусе, троллейбусе)
5.	    А что можно было позволить себе в эти 
годы на 10 коп? 
(молочное мороженое, стрижка на голо, под Котовского, под Хрущёва, под колено)
6.	  На 22 коп? 
(Эскимо, пирожное)
7.	  1р 50 коп. 
Мы платили – за заявление в ЗАГС.
8.	  На 5 000 руб. 
можно было купить…. Автомобиль «Жигули».
9.	  На 10 000 руб.…
- автомобиль «Волга».
10.	А за 15.000 руб. 
в те годы можно было … получить 15 лет с конфискацией по ст. 92 УК РСФСР.

----------


## Irisska

> ЦЕНЫ В СОВЕТСКОМ СОЮЗЕ


вот спасибо!

----------


## lezi



----------


## lezi



----------


## lezi

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

----------


## lezi



----------


## syaonka

*lezi*,
 Супер!Спасибо огромное!

----------


## KAlinchik

Танюша!СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*lezi*,
А это воспоминания наших форумчан. Жалко, не сохранилась самая первая тема со старого форума. Было столько интересного вытащено из подвалов памяти, ведь эта статья, написанная в марте 2006 года всколыхнула всех, у кого ЕСТЬ эти воспоминания. И это ЗДОРВО,что она ждо сих пор будоражит нашу память...

----------


## КаТроф

а вот изделие №2 (презерватив)стоило сначала 2 коп., а потом подорожало аж до...4 коп., еще многие не знают, что изделие №1 - это противогаз...

----------


## Панандопуло

*Цены на 1976 год (в рублях и копейках):*

*Если надо то выложу фотографии объектов*

Хлеб белый 0.16 за батон
Вермишель 0.55 
Вино Агдам 1.08 за бутылку 0,75 л
Водка 3.62 и 4.12 за 0,5л
газ вода стакан – 1 коп или 3 с сиропом
Гречка 0.56
Автомобиль "Запорожец" - 3 000 руб.
Какао 0.51 за пакет 100 г.
Капуста 0.15
Квас стакан – 3 коп
Колбаса вареная 2.20
Колбаса Краковская 3.40
Манная крупа 0.60
Масло подсолнечное 0.87 за бутылку 0,5 л
Масло сливочное 3.60
Пшённая крупа 0.40
Пылесос Ракета – 40 руб.
Рис 0.88
Сахар Песок 0.78
Сигареты Прима - 0,14
Соль 0.10
Стиральная машина "Рига" - 97 руб.
Сыр 2.20
Чай индийский в/с 0.48 за 100 г
Чай цейлонский в/с 0.52 за 100 г
Шоколадный батончик 0,55
Сахар в кусках 1.14
Геркулес 0.37
Мука блинная 0.66
Корейка 2.70
Колбаса любительская 2.90
Колбаса одесская 2.70
Лук 0.50
Изюм 2.00
Конфеты «Театральные» 2.10
Конфеты «Батончики» 3.10
Водка 2.14 за бутылку 0,25 л.
Спички 0.01 за коробку

----------


## Сердца двух

Хлеб пшеничный, «кирпичик» на 750 граммов	36 копеек
Хлеб кирпич серый	13 копеек
Хлеб круглый	22 копейки
Булочка сдобная с изюмом	9 коп
говядина 1-й категории	7 рублей за килограмм
куры синие	2,50
куры бройлеры	3,20
Колбаса вареная „Докторская” „Любительская”	2,20 
2,90
Водка	3 рубля 62 копейки за пол-литра и 4,12
Кефир	7 копеек за пакет
Кефир «Таллиннский»	9 копеек
Мороженное Фруктовое-	7 коп
   Молочное(в вафельнм стаканчике и в брикете)	10 коп
   Сливочное	15 коп
   Шоколадное(в стаканчике)	15 коп
   Пломбир	20 коп
   Эскимо(пломбир в шоколадной глазури)	11 коп
сахар	78 копеек за кг
соль	6 копеек кг
Советский цветной телевизор диагональю экрана 51 см	650 рублей
Проезд на метро, автобусе и троллейбусе	5 копеек
Трамвай	3 коп
Автомобиль «Жигули».	5000 рублей
автомобиль «Волга».	10 000 руб
беляш	19 коп
Ирис "Золотой Ключик"	2,40 за кг
Ирис „Молочный”	1,40 за кг
бублик, посыпанный маком	5 коп
сигареты без фильтра "Прима"	14 коп или 16 коп
Булочка рожок	5 коп
Булочка майская	7 коп
конфеты подушечки	1 руб
 молоко	28коп за литр    
сырки творожные сизюмом	11 коп
Конфеты Ласточка,Буревестник,Молодёжные	3,50 за кг
Трёхлитровая банка сока с мякотью	1,90
осветлённый яблочный	2,20
шоколадные батончики разных сортов	28 коп
капуста	7 коп килограмм
Спичечный коробок	1 коп
газвода с сиропом	3 коп
Тетрадь 18 листов	3 коп
Тетрадь 12 листов	2 коп
Общая тетрадь, 96 листов	44 коп
стакан газводы без сиропа	1 коп
Газета «Комсомолка», «Известия»«Труд»	3 коп
Масло сливочное	3,40
Пирожки с печенью	7 коп
Пирожки рис с яйцом	8 коп
бутылочка пива	35 коп
шоколад"Аленка" 100г	80 коп

Картофель	10 коп
Небольшие двухкамерные холодильники	550 руб
1 Квтч электроэнергии	4 коп
вино Столовое	1,10
Майонез в банке	47 коп
пирожное	22 коп
Пионерский галстук	70 коп
Велосипед "Урал"	52 руб
яйца	90 коп,1р 05коп. и 1р 30коп за 10 шт.
«Советское Шампанское»	4 рубля 17 копеек
свекла	6 коп за кг
коржик	7 коп
Лотерейный билет	25 коп
Ручка шариковая (с пастой)	35 коп
Карандаш "простой"	2 коп


Как хочется вернуть былое 
Пройти, сквозь временной барьер 
Вернуть, то время золотое 
Проснуться вдруг в СССР 

Вернуть всё сердцу дорогое 
Актёров, праздники, кино 
Всё это было, как родное 
Жилось так просто и легко 

По три копейки «газировку» 
В кинотеатрах «эскимо», 
Те анекдоты, что про Вовку 
Тот «сервелат» и «молоко» 

Парады, песни, комсомольцев 
«Афоню», Шурика, Москву… 
Те дни рождения, застолья 
Всю ту людскую доброту 

Как тянет, иногда, былое 
Та защищённость и покой 
Как детство, тёплое, родное 
На вечно в памяти людской 

Прости меня, век современный 
Не по душе твой интерьер 
Ведь я такой обыкновенный 
Рожденный я , в СССР.

----------


## Косичка

[QUOTE=IRENKA;2154552]Кое-что есть. Главное начать, а там гости сами включаются - только успевай конспектировать:smile: Они  такое вспоминают, мама дорогая!
*ЦЕНЫ В СОВЕТСКОМ СОЮЗЕ*

Задаёте вопрос цены..а гости отвечают  что это могло стоить (70-е года)	
1 коп-вода без газа в автомате
2 копейки телефон-автомат (звонок)
3 копейки -газировка с сиропом (автомат)

...................................
...............................   (вспоминаете  какие угодно цены их много написали выше )

 И в конце вопрос задаю (музыкальным фоном песня "Мой адрес  не дом  и не улица..."  Что сейчас  мы вспоминали страну которая  тогда называлась Советский  Союз...какие могут быть ассоциации с числительным 220 миллионов..(население Советского Союза)..Вопрос  призовой!!!! Победителю вручаю приз.. Портвейн "777" который  был очень популярен в Советском Союзе.
Стоит в магазинах кстати рублей 40-60 не дороже. :Aga:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Можно провести конкурс "Сладкоежка".Участники называют цены сладостей,кто больше даст правильных ответов,получит приз-коробку конфет.
Пирожное....22 коп.
Конфеты "Подушечки".... 1 руб.
Мороженое "Пломбир"... 20 коп.
Творожный сырок с изюмом... 11 коп
Бутылка лимонада... 27 коп   и т.д

----------


## kiss9

Всем Привет! 
Насколько я помню цены в 90-х менялись так часто , что к ним не успевали привыкать. Поэтому набрать информацию так как по 80-м  будет намного труднее.
Помню в магазинах была только морская капуста( даже не помню сколько она стоила), которую лично я до сих пор на дух не переношу и соки в стеклянных банках, да и то потом и они исчезли
http://de.trinixy.ru/pics3/20080208/sssr_11.jpg
.А еще в 90-х были не деньги, а купоны, которые обрезали на кассе ножничками злые тети. А еще эти же купоны продавались на базарах так сказать из под полы.А предприимчивые бабушки собирали на улицах окурки, потом оставшийся табак ссыпали в баночки и продавали на тех же базарах. Помню как- то папа( Он у меня заядлый курильщик был) купил такую баночку и принес домой, мама тут-же отнесла эту ценную покупку на мусорку (Вонь стояла жуткая).Лично я терпеть не могу 90-е, худшего времени не видела и ребенку своему про те года рассказываю как страшилку!

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Панандопуло*,

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Панандопуло*,
 Ой, Миш...выкладывай!!! Ждем!

----------


## Лиля Малышка

> Пломбир 20 коп


Нет, 19 копеек


> Любительская” 2,20 
> 2,90


Любительская 2.80 была...

----------


## mar-shall

А у нас молочное мороженое было по 10 копеек, считалось самым фиговеньким, 15 копеек стоило сливочное, и пломбир был по 18 копеек. А по 2 копейки в аптеке мы покупали такие деревянные палочки для врачей, чтобы горло смотреть, если в магазине заканчивались палочки для мороженного.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ой блин!Какая тут ностальгия!Прям молодость вспомнилась,а мне то время не жаль,всё было серое и в дефиците!Хорощо было только ощущение стабильности,уверенности в завтращнем дне.Я как щас помню пришла устраиваться после кулька,мне зарплату нарезали 90 рублей,потом уже чуть позднее стала получать 120!!!Ваще красота,Я взяла 2 подработки художником-80 руб и на видео подрабатывала за 100 руб,вот тогда жизнь началась,шмотки с талкучки,шомпанское и кофе с рестаранов(просто нигде не достать)Такси 1км - 20 копеек!!!Билет на Пугачёву-4.50!!!Филька тогда совсем ещё зелёный был,и "А-студио" первый раз услышала,она их к нам в Омск протаскивать привезла,желающих невместить,выступала на стадеоне"Красная звезда"

----------


## жанна-кирилл

А я такой конкурс провожу по-другому. Предлагаю подумать, сколько денег должно быит в кармане сегодня - минимально, чтобы просто выйти из дома. Разные суммы, коменты. Потом вспоминаю сов. времена,  молодость каждого из нас и то, что никто бы ни пропал, имея в кармане всего 10 коп. Что бы мы могли себе позволить?
И тут - целые укомплектованные ответы - например, бублик 5 коп, вода с газом 3 коп. и позвонить 2 коп - и т. д. Тут фантазии больше.
Сок томатный - коронока номера, вспомните, что подавалось к соку -только у нас, в СССР на прилавке - стакан с водой и ложка одна на всех, которую полоскали!!!

----------

vads (04.03.2016), никанора (19.09.2016)

----------


## mar-shall

*жанна-кирилл*,
 ДА!!!!! С томатным соком ВОООБББЩЩЩЕЕЕЕ   в яблочко!!!
ААААА!!!! Вспомнил эту фишку!!!! Классно!!!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Сок томатный - коронока номера, вспомните, что подавалось к соку -только у нас, в СССР на прилавке - стакан с водой и ложка одна на всех, которую полоскали!!!


Жанночка , бог мой точно, я уже и забыла. А сын не поверил. :Taunt: 
Интересно, а что на это все скажут внуки???

----------


## Людмила ZUM

В прошлом  году   была в  Бобруйске, так в одном  из  Гастрономов   увидела  такую же  картину)))Соль, ложка, стакан с водой....к соку  томатному)))

----------


## Архимаг

> Любительская 2.80 была...


Было еще такое "распределение по зонам", в 3-й зоне некоторые цены чуть отличались.
Я вот помню - 2.90!

----------


## annuschka

Тема называется -цены 90х годов... А что для вас 90ые? это с  80 по 90 года или с 90 по 00?

----------

